# Seachem Alkaline Buffer and shrimp?



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone had any bad experiences with this stuff and shrimp? I've lost almost all of my PFRs since I started using it (recommended dose, tested KH beforehand to make sure I needed it, etc) and I'm starting to suspect it's related. :icon_conf


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Why did you use....alkaline buffer?

Usually a lot of that stuff is bad like acid buffer from seachem not only raises chemical levels but it increases CO2 levels which could potentially suffocate your shrimp. But that's acid buffer specific.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I assume you mean a pH buffer like 7.5, 8.0 or 8.2, not alkalinity (GH). Why would you want to raise the pH if not for tigers or maybe amanos?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I used it moreso to buffer the KH to around 2-3. My tap water sucks as far as hardness goes (literally 0GH and KH out of the tap) so I add GH booster and KH booster. I never really added KH to it before but I wanted to for peace of mind (buffering for pH swings, idk).


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Try using crushed coral or something like bee shrimp mineral+


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought those were for GH? In any case, guess I'll just stop adding the buffer....they were doing fine before but not so much now. Are there any pure KH boosters? I think I remember baking soda being one...


----------



## DubSmacks (Apr 25, 2012)

I use that with no problems i think u shocked them with a change that fast. What I do is i pre mix my GH and KH/PH supplements in a gallon pitcher I use for water changes and pour one tenth in at a time over the course of a day or two. That buffer is dangerous because it will dissolve immediately and changes so fast. My fish and shreemps don't seem to mind it. I think u shocked them to death with how fast it changed. When shrimp adapt to a low KH and u suddenly raise it like that they die so fast. BUT u are not alone. I did that when I first started using it. happens to the best of us. My tap PH is 5.5 GH/KH is 0. I used it to keep it around PH7.2 KH 5-6. Works great for me. It is supposed to be used in tandem with acid buffer (for some weird reason).


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

freph said:


> I thought those were for GH? In any case, guess I'll just stop adding the buffer....they were doing fine before but not so much now. Are there any pure KH boosters? I think I remember baking soda being one...


You don't need kH for pfr's


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

freph said:


> Has anyone had any bad experiences with this stuff and shrimp? I've lost almost all of my PFRs since I started using it (recommended dose, tested KH beforehand to make sure I needed it, etc) and I'm starting to suspect it's related. :icon_conf


There is no need to adjust kh in neos as they accept 0-10 kh range. Look to adjusting the gh and use a hardscape to buffer. Don't rely on chemicals when there are more natural means. Google the relationship between ph, gh and kh for more details.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Unless you keep sulawesi. Then you would need pH.buffer 8.0


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I used it with my cardinal shrimps. No problems at all. Now I have corals in the tank. Less work and more stable parameters


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

How much coral do you use,,if you are using straight RO water??? just curious...trying to find info on a salawesi shrimp tank..


plamski said:


> I used it with my cardinal shrimps. No problems at all. Now I have corals in the tank. Less work and more stable parameters


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I covered the whole tank with 1/4" -1/2" thick layer. It is in the middle between matrix bio media and top inert stones substrate. Tank is 20Gal long with UGF.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I use 1-2 table spoons


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I won't pretend to have done any sort of extensive testing, but from my experience, Seachem's Alkaline Buffer appears to be largely baking soda. It evolves CO2 on contact with acidic solutions; I suppose it could be a different carbonate as well, but it's supposed to increase KH, and there's no good reason for them not to use the cheapest one available that won't mess with GH. I use the Acid and Alkaline buffers in combination to set the pH of my RO with several types of shrimp.


----------

